# Working Line Sable GSD - Is she purebred?



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

I picked up this stray yesterday. I sent a picture to a GSD breeder who told me she looked like a Working Line sable.
She looks purebred to me, I just wanted a few more opinions.









She's the smartest dog I've ever met in my whole life; she just knows EVERYTHING !


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah she is pure. Have you had her checked for a tattoo or microchip yet? Chances are she is not really a stray.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree, she's in awfully good shape to be a stray.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

I've put up posters and no one has contacted me yet. I plan on taking her to the vet later to get her nails trimmed. They're really long. I'll ask for a microchip scanning as well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Check her ear or her inner thigh, that is generally where a tattoo would be, some people still do those. Give posters time, it takes a while. I would put up an ad online as well, but leave the description vague. You can do so one various sites.

I suggest
http://www.petfinder.com/local.html

or even Craigslist, but again leave any info as vague as possible, make the person who answers describe her.

You could also check with working line GSD breeders in your area. They might know who this dog is. But that really depends on if she really is a working line GSD.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

There is one local breeder, but she only raises the Black and Tan saddle (whatever it's called) shepherds.  I sent her the picture and she didn't recognize it.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a beauty! I'm sure someone really misses her. Hope she finds her people soon - I can't imagine anyone just dumping such a great dog (but cha never know I guess)


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

A while back there was a problem in my area of someone going around and stealing dogs and then dumping them in other areas just to be mean..........you never know. I hope it all works out either way.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

*UPDATE!*
Back from the vet; she _does not_ have a microchip or a tattoo.
The vet said she is (max.) 2 years old.
She also said that if her owners really wanted her, they'd be aggressively searching for her right now, because of her amazing temperment and such. She's definitely a purebred.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Post a vague ad on craigslist at least once a day.

She is not your dog.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

I definitely intend on doing everything I can to find her family.
I know she is not my dog. I hope that didn't come across as my opinion.
Honestly, I was thinking of posting a vague ad in the local newspaper too. 
How long do you expect me to post ads daily? I'm going to do everything I can, so if I don't find her family, I can rest easy knowing I did everything I could.
If I find her family, fantastic. Perfect ending. 
If I don't find her family, just as well. I have the money, time, and dog experience to take care of her and help her live a great life.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

An ad in the local paper is great, many will print "found" ads for free.

Also consider the fact that dogs can travel great distances fairly quickly. A GSD could cover 20-30 miles a day easily. Post ads for all major cities for at least 100 miles radius of you on craigslist and look at Facebook dog rescue groups in your area (the same large area) and post semi-vague posts on them also. Basically, start networking. 

Personally, I would put posts on craigslist weekly for at least 6-8 weeks and posts on FB every couple days for the same time frame. 

Also, did the vet scan her whole body? Chips can migrate.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

Our local newspaper charges for Found Animal ads. 
I'm kinda partial to Craigslist. I definitely don't want someone to respond and try to claim her if she really isn't theirs.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Puprock97 said:


> Our local newspaper charges for Found Animal ads.
> I'm kinda partial to Craigslist. I definitely don't want someone to respond and try to claim her if she really isn't theirs.


That is why you make them describe her, Just say you found a GSD, in whatever area you did. Make them ask if she is a female and what color she is, and whatever other things about her they can give. Don't include a picture, have them give you a photo. 

You can throw out the ones that ask if the dog is a male, give the wrong color.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> That is why you make them describe her, Just say you found a GSD, in whatever area you did. Make them ask if she is a female and what color she is, and whatever other things about her they can give. Don't include a picture, have them give you a photo.
> 
> You can throw out the ones that ask if the dog is a male, give the wrong color.


Exactly! Besides, you'll know when they come to claim her ... if she recognizes them you'll know.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Puprock, whare are you? She looks like she could be the off-spring of a certain line I've seen.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> A while back there was a problem in my area of someone going around and stealing dogs and then dumping them in other areas just to be mean..........you never know. I hope it all works out either way.


Oh my gosh! that makes me sick!


----------



## Sabrina (Oct 31, 2011)

While there's generally no way to tell whether or not a dog is purebred without a pedigree from an honest breeder, she does appear to fit the GSD standard perfectly. She's very pretty, hope all goes well with her.


----------



## ScramblesMommy (Nov 5, 2011)

There are websites you can post on that are specifically for lost and found pets, or you could even try calling shelters around where you live to see if anyone has been calling about a lost German Shepherd.

If you end up not finding the owners, there are also canine DNA tests to determine the breed in case you're still questioning whether or not she's a purebred. If there's any mix, you'll know.

Good luck!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I would definitely post on both Craigslist AND in the newspaper for about a month. Not everyone has a computer or, if they do, check Craigslist. You can easily be vague and just mention a found GSD with no mention of sex or color. I'd also put notices up at vet offices..even if just a description to be kept behind the counter in case an owner calls. There have certainly been cases where an owner is on vacation or in the hospital and the caretaker has lost the dog and may not search thoroughly. I think it's pretty irresponsible for a vet to say that, after a few days, if an owner hasn't been found they must not want her.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog looks purebred GSD to me, but dang at first I thought it was this dog: http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Kunming_Dog/ 
I know they're rare, but it reminded me very much of your dog. Pretty your dog is. Jeez, talking like Yoda I am.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Your dog looks purebred GSD to me, but dang at first I thought it was this dog: http://www.greatdogsite.com/breeds/details/Kunming_Dog/
> I know they're rare, but it reminded me very much of your dog. Pretty your dog is. Jeez, talking like Yoda I am.


The dog does not belong to the OP.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Wish the OP and the doggie best of luck!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What does OP mean? Then I can answer what you said.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> What does OP mean? Then I can answer what you said.


The dog does not belong to the original poster(aka OP). The OP found the dog as a stray.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Check with animal control because areas can have laws on how long someone must look for an owner. Ours is only 10 days. I would personally look for at least 2-3 months, especially considering how far dogs can travel. Any one who really cares about their dog will know their dogs inside and out and have PROOF that it is their dog.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks Purebred to me.  Good luck. 

Around here people are having a hard time just paying the bills. Many dog owners are dropping their mutt and purebred dogs off on the side of the road because they can't pay for the food and vet bills. About a week ago someone tied what looks to be a purebred rough collie to the tree in our driveway (we live on a Major highway and our driveway leads right to the road). There was a note that said "Please take good care of her because we can't. Her name is Shelly, she is great with kids and other animals."


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

That is so sad Damon's Mom, but in this case it's just a nice looking and well behaved GSD found running loose. What if it got away from the owner for some reason? What if they were out walking and it followed a rabbit or something and didn't come on recall? What if there is an owner desperately looking for their darling?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree.....I cannot imagine what it would be like to lose your heart dog and not be able to locate him/her. It would have to be devastating.

It is so sad about the economy and the dogs who are being turned away from their owners because of monetary issues. I sure wish I had someone tie a Rough Collie to my mailbox (no tree in front yard)......I would be in seventh heaven right at this moment! (they are my first breed of choice) You bet I would keep it for life!.......or any poor dog for that matter if it had a note attached like that. 

I sure hope that GSD finds it's "Heart People"...................


EDIT: I keep looking for this post to see if the OP has any info yet?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Tofu_Pup--thanks. I did read her post, but she asked if it looked like a purebred, which the dog is. I was just saying it looked like the other, which it can't be as that dog is extremely rare.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Has it really been 3 years now? I'm sorry to everyone who had been replying to this thread! 
Well, 3 years down the road and Gretta is now a very much loved member of our family. We searched aggressively for her family but unfortunately it's common in our area for people to dump their dogs. Shortly after we found Gretta, she became sick and we took her to the vet where she was diagnosed with an Auto-Immune Disorder. Our vet says her previous owners were most likely aware of this and just couldn't afford to maintain it. It's easily maintained with Prednisone. Here she is now!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Working line bred GSDs and the Sable color is my absolute favorite when it comes to GSDs. Very gorgeous girl, glad she found a new family with you and is doing well despite her diagnoses!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Working line bred GSDs and the Sable color is my absolute favorite when it comes to GSDs.


I'm with you.

She's absolutely gorgeous. I love her structure from previous photos, how does she look now?

I'm glad that you found her, she sounds like a wonderful addition to your family.


----------



## Puprock97 (Nov 4, 2011)

The Prednisone has put some weight on her. Actually, she was fairly underweight when we got her. It's hard to tell from that picture but she had ribs sticking out and her back was bony. She's perfectly healthy now!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Depending on the local law, you may be required to put her in the shelter. Here in San Diego, you could be charged with the equivalent of kidnapping if you have a dog you picked up as a stray. Even if you had it scanned for a chip, put up flyers, etc. it MUST go to the shelter for a hold period so the owners have the best chance possible to find it. The first place concerned owners go looking, the first place owners call, is the shelter. The way ours work, finders can claim the dog after the hold period if they want to.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Sibe said:


> Depending on the local law, you may be required to put her in the shelter. Here in San Diego, you could be charged with the equivalent of kidnapping if you have a dog you picked up as a stray. Even if you had it scanned for a chip, put up flyers, etc. it MUST go to the shelter for a hold period so the owners have the best chance possible to find it. The first place concerned owners go looking, the first place owners call, is the shelter. The way ours work, finders can claim the dog after the hold period if they want to.


This thread is form 2011. 



Puprock97 said:


> Oh my gosh! Has it really been 3 years now? I'm sorry to everyone who had been replying to this thread!
> Well, 3 years down the road and Gretta is now a very much loved member of our family. We searched aggressively for her family but unfortunately it's common in our area for people to dump their dogs. Shortly after we found Gretta, she became sick and we took her to the vet where she was diagnosed with an Auto-Immune Disorder. Our vet says her previous owners were most likely aware of this and just couldn't afford to maintain it. It's easily maintained with Prednisone. Here she is now!


She is absolutely gorgeous! So happy she has a great home with you.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, an update on an old thread! Thank you!

She is gorgeous. I'm glad her condition is treatable and that you're willing to spend the time and money to do so.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm glad you could be there for Gretta and have the means to take care of her! If she ended up in a shelter with her condition she may have been PTS. 
She is beeeeeautiful! Love the name, too...very fitting


----------

